# PBS: Family Pictures USA



## cgw (Aug 12, 2019)

Starts tonight:

On PBS, Old Photos Tell New Stories


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 12, 2019)

Interesting. Here in our town Robert Scarboro compiled quite a collection in his lifetime Scarboro Photo Collection  –   Gadsden Public Library over 15,000 photos of life here. Sadly in the hurry up  digital age we now live no one else seems interested in carrying on with the task.


----------

